# Need 96 suspension part for 200sx Se R or Sentra



## american21 (Aug 16, 2015)

It's called a lateral link pan hard bar track bar I've seen a couple names. Trying to find one called junkyards locally eBay called Nissan said no longer made mine rotted in half. I'm guessing 95-98 Sentra also fits it's a 200sx se r


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american21 (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like Nissan P/N 55130-4B000, lateral link. It's too bad they don't stock it since it's not that expensive. Only good thing is that you can still get the bushings once you locate one in a salvage yard or from someone who has one.


----------



## american21 (Aug 16, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> Looks like Nissan P/N 55130-4B000, lateral link. It's too bad they don't stock it since it's not that expensive. Only good thing is that you can still get the bushings once you locate one in a salvage yard or from someone who has one.



4 junkyards down they all seem to have a 92 but that looks way different one junk yard left before I'm screwed waiting on the call


----------



## american21 (Aug 16, 2015)

How's 100?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try these guys; I haven't dealt with them in a long time, but when I lived in NJ, they were great at having hard to find import parts and they do ship out:

Michaelson Foreign Car Parts


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Try this:

LATERAL LINK for 1996 Nissan Sentra|55130-4B000

I ordered accelerator cable before that was no longer in production. They did a search of dealer's inventory and found one for me. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## american21 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ended up paying 75 at a junk yard for a pretty pitted one cleaned up decent with a wife wheel and paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

